# Partition disque dur ne monte pas



## mOOnSlide (2 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis sous OS X 10.6.8 et suis sur un Imac core 2 duo, j'ai un disque dur externe 1,5 To (en plus de l'interne ) sur lequel figurent 2 partitions : 1 = Data    2 = Time Machine

Ma partition "Data" refuse de monter depuis hier... donc un petit tour dans utilitaire de disque, et "réparer"... mais rien n'y fait ça me met à chaque fois : "Contenu non valide dans le journal"

Donc je tente la m^me opération en démarant sur le DVD d'installation et en allant dans l'utilitaire de disque, même résultat :mouais:

Je branche mon disque dur externe sur mon PC portable équipé de Linux Mint, et là aucun soucis les deux partitions apparaissent et je peux ouvrir les fichiers sans aucun problème !

Pour info j'ai testé les 2 types de branchements que me permet mon disque dur : Firewire et USB, sur le mac toujours le même soucis.... Mon disque dur est formaté en HFS plus journalisé.

D'où vient le soucis ? bug du Mac ? je sais qu'il existe des logiciels pour réparer les disque dur, mais, et d'une je n'ai pas les finances (compter environ 99) et de deux sous linux le disque ne pose pas de problème !

Merci d'avance de vos lumières, et de vos précieux conseils 

PS : je précise que je ne dispose pas d'assez d'espace de stockage pour sauvegarder les données de ma partition "Data", sinon je pense qu'en le formatant le problème serait résolu.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2012)

Ben va pourtant falloir que tu la trouves, la place, parce que ce n'est pas la partition "Data" qu'il faut formater, c'est tout le disque !

Plusieurs raisons à ça :

1) On n'utilise pas un disque de sauvegarde pour faire autre chose que la sauvegarde (c'est un principe de sécurité).
2) On n'utilise pas un disque Time Machine en partitionnement mixte Mac/PC (là, raison technique, cause de tes problèmes : Windows abime la table de partition d'un disque si son schéma n'est pas MBR, or; pour utiliser ce disque avec TM, le schéma doit être GUID). Pour l'instant ta partition DATA monte encore sous Windows, mais ça ne va pas durer, donc faut sauvegarder vite fait.

En résumé, tu vas devoir choisir : partager ce disque entre Mac et PC, ou l'utiliser comme sauvegarde Time Machine, mais tu ne peux pas faire les deux !


----------



## mOOnSlide (3 Août 2012)

Ok merci pour les apports techniques, je ne savais pas cela.
 Mais je n'utilise pas windows, j'ai juste un PC portable sous linux, et mon disque externe lui est toujours relié à mon Mac, j'ai juste fais un test cette fois ci pour voir si ma partition "Data" montait sous Linux et c'est le cas.

Du coup  je vais virer time machine car j'ai besoin d'espace disque pour mes données (montage vidéo)

Ce qui est étrange c'est que sous linux ma partition sois accessible ainsi que les fichiers. As tu une explication à cela ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2012)

mOOnSlide a dit:


> Ce qui est étrange c'est que sous linux ma partition sois accessible ainsi que les fichiers. As tu une explication à cela ?



Sans doute une altération, mais si ce disque n'a pas été connecté à Windows, alors, mon explication ne tient pas, Linux connait le tableau de partition GUID, en principe, essaie de réparer ta partition sous Linux, pour voir !


----------



## mOOnSlide (4 Août 2012)

ça y'est, ça fonctionne, j'ai fait quelques tests sous linux et il m'a trouvé 2 blocs défectueux. 
Bisarre que l'utilitaire de disque d'OS X ne puisse pas réparer de telles choses quand même ???!!!

Merci Linux 

Merci aussi à toi Pascal 77


----------

